# Strength training



## Ahriman (Aug 10, 2008)

I've restarted my strength training with my iron staff... 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ux7h413aoVM
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=MfAm060DCtI


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like a good tool to strengthen your whole body


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 10, 2008)

That should help build you up.


----------



## Ahriman (Aug 10, 2008)

It surely does, and has a great effect on my cutting power and speed, allowing me to use heavier weaponry than most with the same speed as others use normal stuff. Sadly I had too much work to do in the previous month so I didn't have time to train - now I'll have more time, and we planned to take videos weekly so I'll be able to follow my progress.

Edited to add: by heavier weaponry I mean that for example my bidenhander is 6 kilograms instead the usual 3-4 kilograms - may not seem as a lot more weight but with a 186 cm sword it surely can be noticed.


----------

